# drywall lift



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I made a lift the other day...it works in small rooms and repair


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

uhhhmmmm.......

In the drywall world, if I worked with other rockers, and I could not throw a 4x4 of sheet of rock over my head and tack it. I don't think they would let me work with them till the end of the day.









If I used one of those poles for their intended purpose, and used it to hold the 4x4 sheet so I could tack it. They might let me work with them to the end of the day, but they might give me the nick name of Pussey.

It's a mans world , when it comes to the rules of construction.









Now when it comes to the criteria or rules of design, off the top of my head, words like faster, better, cheaper, ease of use, safety, profit, need/marketability come to mind...........

I know you like to invent stuff Icerock,(keep it up:thumbsup but there is a point to where you can "over tool yourself to death"

If it works for you then great, but all I know is I'm not that smart, but I'm still good at lifting heavy things:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> uhhhmmmm.......
> 
> In the drywall world, if I worked with other rockers, and I could not throw a 4x4 of sheet of rock over my head and tack it. I don't think they would let me work with them till the end of the day.
> 
> ...


it was the foot of **** on the sheetrock that I did not want to fall all over the room someone was living in !!! look at the photo and see how much **** was up


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

New guy is M. I. A. I could use one on these. Now!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I made a lift the other day...it works in small rooms and repair


Looks like the old ceiling had bellowed .. Is that what the lift was for?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> Looks like the old ceiling had bellowed .. Is that what the lift was for?


water mess


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Two is better than one.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> it was the foot of **** on the sheetrock that I did not want to fall all over the room someone was living in !!! look at the photo and see how much **** was up


Yeah well, my Lions beat your Bears this pass weekend









So ......







:jester:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Two is better than one.


I have two big and two small ones :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yeah well, my Lions beat your Bears this pass weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats ok 2 buck ...just beat the packers next week :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Two is better than one.


can the zip poles hold a sheet of drywall ?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> can the zip poles hold a sheet of drywall ?


Small pieces in tight Areas, works well.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Small pieces in tight Areas, works well.


:shutup: some one might call us pussys with big polls:laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Small pieces in tight Areas, works well.


Set your bench up a little higher and use your head...


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Set your bench up a little higher and use your head...


10' ceilings. I'm only 6'2"


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> Set your bench up a little higher and use your head...


why work hard...work smart:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Set your bench up a little higher and use your head...


Your so old school Moore









I hope when your son starts working for you, he joins DWT

Then we can read stuff like "Guess what the old fart made me do today:furious:"


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> why work hard...work smart:thumbup:


Why take twice as long :blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your so old school Moore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I have my way He won't enter this trade.


----------

